# Whyte kids bike Whyte 403



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen one of the Whyte youth hardtails in person? I am wondering what the opinion is of them on sizing ,etc.

It looks like Whyte did a really good job of shrinking a 26inch wheel hardtail bike.

Size range is listed down to 4'1". Their US headquarters is fairly close to me. I keep meaning to stop by to take a look at the bike.

https://www.whyteusa.bike/collections/youth-2018/products/403


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks fairly decent, ticks a number of boxes that entry level kids bikes usually miss, trigger shifters and an air fork for starters. I would like to know the weight, if it's above 27 or so, I'd pass. The crankset is a bit long for the expected rider size.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

At least they got the gear range right! Too bad the product manager didn't just upgrade the derailleur to a Zee with a clutch. Instead of that chain guide. They used a 28h wheelset. At least trying to keep the weight reasonable. And used kevlar tires ( I think). 165mm cranks?!?!?! WTF? It has some good spec choices for sure. I'd also be curious what it weighs. My guess is 25.5-26lbs with tubes. Doesn't mention if the rims are tubeless ready or not. Those brakes are not familiar to me at all.


----------



## CaptainDecisive (Sep 4, 2007)

Saw one recently in my Edinburgh LBS. It looks really nice in the flesh in the green colour. Whyte claim a weight of 12.4kg on their website https://www.whyte.bike/403. I agree the cranks seem a bit long, although it's a square taper BB so easy enough to swap out. The rest of the spec looks pretty good out of the box, and there's places to upgrade to lighter parts for those so inclined.

Size wise, one of the kids we know who rides at the local trail center has a Whyte 403 and he's the year behind my oldest son, so probably nine?

If you've got any niggly little questions about the spec on the 403 I'd be happy to drop by the LBS and take a look for you.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

My daughter is 7, she’s 50 inches tall 4’2”. She’s basically outgrowing her 20” bike, which she doesn’t ride much. I have a 3 year old who rides a lot. He’ll get her old bikes.

I have a handful of nice 26” parts, which could lighten up that bike, but otherwise have almost no resale value.

I think the geometry on the Whyte is good. I’m starting to realize good geometry depends on the child and how they ride too.

I’ll probably check out one in person. We are pretty close to the US dealer.


----------



## SantaCruzBradley (Jul 26, 2018)

the.vault said:


> I'll probably check out one in person. We are pretty close to the US dealer.


In the same boat as you with a daughter of roughly the same proportions...and strongly considering a 403/405. The jaunt from Santa Cruz to Fairfax to demo the bike is a bit daunting...basically a day trip for a parking lot fit test. I remain concerned as others have stated, about the crank arm length. Just seems disproportionate for a small rider. I suppose if they offset with a 26t front ring it might not be -so- bad but definitely curious to hear your opinions if you did get in to check out out in the flesh.


----------



## Seb15 (Jun 15, 2018)

There strikes against it:
1. Weight, at 27 lbs+ it is on the heavy side, my 29er weighs less.
2. That chain guide is the most stupid thing I have seen on a kids specific bike, I guess we should be happy hey didn't just use zip ties like on Seth's Bike Hacks videos.
3. And finally that 165 mm cranks, they made no effort to get kid specific cranks.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

> I think the geometry on the Whyte is good. I'm starting to realize good geometry depends on the child and how they ride too.


Whyte Geo is fun.... our local trail centre used to hire Whyte and I tried a couple and ended up buying a Full Suss.... but their HT's are really fun too...

One of the local Dad's got one for his kid and is very happy...



> 1. Weight, at 27 lbs+ it is on the heavy side, my 29er weighs less.
> 2. That chain guide is the most stupid thing I have seen on a kids specific bike, I guess we should be happy hey didn't just use zip ties like on Seth's Bike Hacks videos.
> 3. And finally that 165 mm cranks, they made no effort to get kid specific cranks.


Whyte are strange.... I love the frames but they don't sell frame only and then make unridable bikes due to component spec.

My T-130 is a medium... it came with 175mm cranks (as does the small and large)
As far as I can work out they are like pedals to Whyte... they fit them but don't seem to expect them to be used. Size wise I'm between a M/L....

At least with the $700 403 you can just bin them... I had to chuck out some otherwise nice cranks.

My wheels were terrible.I have the base model then upgraded.. The wheels were heavy and felt heavy and no part of them worth saving... switching wheels and the weight of the bike is not really noticeable when riding. (I had a spare set of cheap wheels which were much better than the provided ones)

Conclusion....I like the frames for trail riding they are very poppy and fun (both HT and FS).... good if you want to or are happy to upgrade and fit suitable components...


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Man this makes me think "if only YT started making kids bikes!" cheap price with nice components.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

svinyard said:


> Man this makes me think "if only YT started making kids bikes!" cheap price with nice components.


If Commencal, Whyte, Canyon, etc. can't do it, doubtful YT would do it any better.

Light
Strong 
Cheap

Pick 2.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

GSJ1973 said:


> If Commencal, Whyte, Canyon, etc. can't do it, doubtful YT would do it any better.
> 
> Light
> Strong
> ...


yeah but right now that Whyte bike has weak components AND is heavy. I want to at least pick two 

YT's super-power is their supply chain in how they somehow spec a very nice bike/frame with a very affordable price. I'd like to see them bring that to a nice kids HT and FS in 24"/26".


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

svinyard said:


> yeah but right now that Whyte bike has weak components AND is heavy. I want to at least pick two
> 
> YT's super-power is their supply chain in how they somehow spec a very nice bike/frame with a very affordable price. I'd like to see them bring that to a nice kids HT and FS in 24"/26".


The modern version, or maybe youth bike version in general...

Light
Strong 
Cheap

Pick 1, maybe...


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Seb15 said:


> There strikes against it:
> 1. Weight, at 27 lbs+ it is on the heavy side, my 29er weighs less.
> 2. That chain guide is the most stupid thing I have seen on a kids specific bike, I guess we should be happy hey didn't just use zip ties like on Seth's Bike Hacks videos.
> 3. And finally that 165 mm cranks, they made no effort to get kid specific cranks.


Those brakes are terribad too!


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

the.vault said:


> Size range is listed down to 4'1". Their US headquarters is fairly close to me. I keep meaning to stop by to take a look at the bike.
> 
> https://www.whyteusa.bike/collections/youth-2018/products/403


Is their geo chart correct? A 27+ inch standover height likely wouldn't work with a kid 4'6", not to mention 4'1" would be downright dangerous.


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

I bought one for my 8 year old. Sweet bike out of the box. Circa 25 lbs, air fork. Super low standover. I put on an inline seatpost and a 35mm stem to start. He rode all over Europe on it including lift accessed terrain in France. You cant buy a better xxs 26inch bike.


----------

